# Great Shop



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

Just wanted to give a thumbs up for Two Hubs in Lake Forest Foothill Ranch area. The place is great. The shop/showroom has a lounge like feel. Beautiful bikes and the people are great. Knowledgable, friendly and enthusiests. I just can't say enough.


----------

